# Quarter turn wrist mount?



## murderman (Nov 24, 2014)

Does anyone know of a "universal" quarter turn wrist mount?

The specific application is a Garmin Edge 500. I fully recognize that this is a sub-optimal device for wrist mounting. 

The primary application is on my bikes, but it seems worth considering secondary exploitation of the device.

If there is a bracket that a watchband runs through, then it could also potentially be used with MOLLE/PALS webbing.

Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

No, not a universal one. The only one I know is for the Forerunner 310XT/910XT triathlon models. But it's not a whole band. It mods the existing band and adds a 1/4 turn piece so you can move the GPS from the band to the bike. The tabs on the triathlon 1/4 turn adapter are 90 degrees off from the Edge GPS receivers, so while you can attach your Edge to it, it will be at a funny angle.


----------



## murderman (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Nate, I already have one of the 310XT QR kits. In the process of cobbling something together, I somehow managed to lose one of the tiny screws; do you think that they could have made them any smaller? Garmin was supposed to send some replacements gratis, but sent the pins instead. When I phoned them back, Captain Genius couldn't seem to locate the individual P/N like the lady before thought she had, so he volunteered to just send me an entire replacement kit, and I graciously accepted. I can't complain at all about Garmin CS.

I was sort of hoping for a more elegant solution being readily available, but I guess that there isn't much market for folks strapping GPSs to their wrist since there are application specific devices available. I would have thought that there might be something available with the intention of strapping to gear though.

I have a handful of the stem/handlebar o-ring mounts, so I did some experimenting. I put one on the top of my regular watch just for grins, but it stood way too proud. I also tried directly to a nylon band, which would require some smaller o-rings to be properly tight, but it was still plenty tall.

Looks like it will be the 310XT adapter unless I find something better.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/GARMIN-010-10...=1424796221&sr=8-10&keywords=garmin+wristband

I have that one and it works fairly well with my Garmin 500. Everything but the watch part can be thrown away but I've never seen it sold by itself. I use it for running and found the GPS track doesn't look as accurate as when its mounted to a bike. I assume that has to do mainly with the direction its pointed.


----------



## murderman (Nov 24, 2014)

dan4jeepin said:


> http://www.amazon.com/GARMIN-010-10...=1424796221&sr=8-10&keywords=garmin+wristband
> 
> I have that one and it works fairly well with my Garmin 500. Everything but the watch part can be thrown away but I've never seen it sold by itself. I use it for running and found the GPS track doesn't look as accurate as when its mounted to a bike. I assume that has to do mainly with the direction its pointed.


Thanks for the tip; that might just work for what I have in mind. At $15 on Amazon Prime, it was easy to hit buy.

Again, the 500 works great for the primary objective; this is just playing with secondary possibilities.


----------



## murderman (Nov 24, 2014)

dan4jeepin said:


> http://www.amazon.com/GARMIN-010-10...=1424796221&sr=8-10&keywords=garmin+wristband
> 
> I have that one and it works fairly well with my Garmin 500. Everything but the watch part can be thrown away but I've never seen it sold by itself. I use it for running and found the GPS track doesn't look as accurate as when its mounted to a bike. I assume that has to do mainly with the direction its pointed.


Received this kit today. Just what the doctor ordered; thank you for the tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It certainly is not as elegant as a new Fenix 3 watch, but that is a very nice setup. You could strap the gps to a canoe or a variety of objects.


----------

